

Nielsen's Law of Internet Bandwidth - known
http://www.useit.com/alertbox/980405.html

======
Hexstream
Mentioning a specific year in this "law" really kills any timelessness you
might otherwise associate with it.

~~~
russell
At the end of the article he updates the charts with datapoints to 2008 and
says that his original premise is still true.

~~~
sam_in_nyc
Yes, and those "datapoints" are merely when the author buys, or claims to have
bought, new equipment.

Not a very scientific proof for this law, in my opinion.

